# Is this A Good Price For SEO Help?



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

I was sent this quote by a company i am considering for SEO work for my site. The price would be $250. a month for the following:

To improve natural Google traffic, we will start a continuous service building links to this
domain, targeting the phrase “funny t-shirts”. We will also add new content discussing the
related keyword phrases, including the creation of new web pages as necessary. We will
also define a strategy for building useful resources on your website such that the website
becomes a vital resource that search engines reward with high rankings.
To fit your budget, we will never go over the $250/month level unless we receive special
requests.
We are prepared to begin this campaign immediately.
We Will Ensure:
*Synonymous Keyword Optimization
*Ancillary Keyword Inclusion in our Strategies
*Regular Website Index Submission Updates
*Strategy & Optimization Updates Corresponding to Search Engine Updates
Why Us?
*Highly Experienced in website creation and management
*BBB Registered
*Always equips websites to earn free advertising is search engines
*Skilled Internet consultants act as Fiduciaries for online marketing efforts

Money Is already tight as it is but I need to Increase sales. Does this sound good for the money? Thanks All!


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

I do my own.
You can get a lot of adwords for $250.
The thing with SEO is - if they make you #1 for ever, it's cheap, if they make you #1 with dubious tactics that Google doesn't like and blacklists you, it's expensive.
You can't tell.
Get a few quotes, ask them exactly what they are going to do.


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

This Is exactly what they will be doing for $250.

To improve natural Google traffic, we will start a continuous service building links to this
domain, targeting the phrase “funny t-shirts”. We will also add new content discussing the
related keyword phrases, including the creation of new web pages as necessary. We will
also define a strategy for building useful resources on your website such that the website
becomes a vital resource that search engines reward with high rankings.
To fit your budget, we will never go over the $250/month level unless we receive special
requests.
We are prepared to begin this campaign immediately.
We Will Ensure:
*Synonymous Keyword Optimization
*Ancillary Keyword Inclusion in our Strategies
*Regular Website Index Submission Updates
*Strategy & Optimization Updates Corresponding to Search Engine Updates
Why Us?
*Highly Experienced in website creation and management
*BBB Registered
*Always equips websites to earn free advertising is search engines
*Skilled Internet consultants act as Fiduciaries for online marketing efforts


----------



## PBScott (Apr 13, 2009)

I do see any specific numbers in there for what page rank they will acheve for you and how many backlinks on what sites etc.

There are no specific promises its nice to say they will give you more traffic than you had before, one person visiting your site will acheieve that goal (one more visitor than you had). I would go on reputation first when choosing an SEO company, there are a ton of smoke and mirror guys out there.

Do a search for search engine optimisation companies out there and pick the top of the list, they prove they are worthy by being at the top of the list. Thats just my opinion.

I do my SEO myself.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I was sent this quote by a company i am considering for SEO work for my site. The price would be $250. a month for the following:


That is waaaay too expensive in my opinion.

You could be doing a lot more with that $250 per month. 

I would suggest doing your own SEO (it's not that hard to do the basics), and save the money for other marketing/advertising efforts.

There's good reading here: seo related topics at T-Shirt Forums

Google recently released this starter guide to SEO PDF that covers most (if not all) you need to know: http://www.google.com/webmasters/docs/search-engine-optimization-starter-guide.pdf


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Basikboy said:


> This Is exactly what they will be doing for $250.
> 
> To improve natural Google traffic, we will start a continuous service building links to this
> domain, targeting the phrase “funny t-shirts”. We will also add new content discussing the
> ...


Most of this doesn't mean anything - "Strategy & Optimization Updates Corresponding to Search Engine Updates", could be anything?
"Regular Website Index Submission Updates" - WHY?
I agree with Rodney, you can do a lot yourself and it's cheaper, plus you know when you're using black-hat tactics.
Read the Google how-tos.


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks guys! That would have stunk to shell out $250. every month for basically stuff I can do myself. I have to put aside more time to learn SEO. My biggest thing Is setting up Incoming links.


----------



## trytobecool (Jan 21, 2009)

I think $250 for Funny T-shirt is too cheap (Thousands of visitors guaranteed) but they must be using some tricks to reach their. Make sure you don't get banned from google.

NiL


----------



## Sports4Less (Jun 15, 2009)

I also know of a good SEO guy and I asked him about what you sent. He agreed that the stuff that company offered was worth nothing. Also, you should probably get a list of happy customers when someone offers you this type of service so you can see for yourself how successful they are at it.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Basikboy said:


> This Is exactly what they will be doing for $250.


That's not "exactly", that's vague marketing fluff.

My guess? They'll spam some forums, and throw your link in some directories. Unless they're going to say what they *actually* do for the money, I have no reason to believe otherwise.

The vagueness of their product offering definitely screams black hat to me.


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

So I asked the company what it Is they will EXACTLY do for this monthly fee and here Is the response I received:

"We will work hard within the parameters of what would normally be a maintenance level of service. We are targeting a phrase, 'funny t-shirts' that is highly competitive and over the course of 6 months, I would be impressed if we reach the first page for that specific phrase. I am pretty sure we will reach the second page, and will definitely achieve first page rankings for other 3-word phrases that we will target as milestones to achieving our primary goal. I would then expect that we would be able to maintain or increase the level of service and start to make serious achievements in terms of first page and top 5 rankings in Google. 

Our secondary goal in providing services is to demonstrate what it like for a web entrepreneur to have a trusting, professional relationship with a web solutions company, and to earn referral business from you."


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

Word of mouth will help you... If you have cool shirts and a well laid out site... they will come
You need to tell everyone online and offline about your site... ad your info on facebook...twitter...
email friends and show them what you have... Your efforts take time but they will payoff...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

It sounds like they are still avoiding telling your the actual "tasks" that they will carry out.

Maybe because they feel it is proprietary information (like if they think you could be just a competitor snooping for their secret "techniques") or maybe because it is something you could do yourself and they don't want to lose your business.

SEO is something most small businesses can and should do themselves, in my opinion.

It's not like programming or learning a new language. 

You just read and implement common sense things into your website that will help both your visitors and search engines understand your website better.

Read this: Search Engine Optimization (SEO) - Webmasters/Site owners Help


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

#1 - Add a link from your signature with Funny T Shirts as the link text. That is all these guys will be doing.
#2 - Write a few witty articles on places like ezines.
#3 - Add site to directories.
Send $250 dollars every month by Western Union to PositiveDave :~)


----------



## punkrockland (Jul 15, 2009)

try to do something by yourself


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

Learning SEO is something you should learn yourself. I feel like if you know the basics you would be better off finding someone to hire because you would know first hand what they would do.


----------



## bokeefe1226 (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah I agree that you can do most of the stuff yourself (although time consuming). I had bad experience hiring an SEO person who didn't deliver on anything he promised.


----------



## ruch1v (Jun 9, 2008)

i have mixed feelings about all of this (i started a similar thread a few months ago have a look)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t82174.html

on the 1 hand like people say you can do your own - it's not hard to learn, just a few key principles - the main part is to get backlinks to your site and thr $250 will look better in your pocket than theirs

on the other seo is pretty time consuming - especially if you're wanting to compete with the big boys - on your first attempt you'd have to make room for error -professional companies would know what they are doing (hopefully) - also seo is just 1 piece of the marketing pie which is only a piece of your business (pie) 

for me personally i would be initially solely relying on online sales - so i *need* my seo to be upto scratch - i think i need to pay for some help, however i think $250 is way too much, i suggest if you do decide to go down the hired help route, look for a cheaper alternative and always ask them where they will get you - alot of optimizers will say first page of google, you should then ask "what happens if you don't" atleast that way you can see how much confidence they have in themselves

like someone mentioned earlier, 'funny t-shirts' is an extremely competitive keyword and the people at the top will have large marketing budgets so will be tough to compete with single-handedly 

i know this post has given pretty mixed messages but hope i helped somewhat


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

I'd steer clear of these guys. First of all, not SEO company that's reputable will promise you they will "definitely" get you on the first or second page. There are too many variables involved to be able to make that kind of promise. 

Second, I love the bit about definitely achieving first place rankings for other three word phrases without saying what the three word phrases will be or how they will pertain to your business. If you pick an obscure enough three word phrase you're practically guaranteed first page rankings simply because no other sites are going after that phrase. A first place or first page ranking for a phrase no one searches is worth exactly nothing, but would be within the letter of their offer. 

If you have $250 a month to spend, there are most likely better ways you could spend it.


----------



## Zinnia (Sep 2, 2009)

The thing people are forgetting about SEO is that when you hire someone, keep in mind: this is what they do for a living. Quality SEO takes more time than someone who owns a business can commit and when you hire for SEO, you're paying them for their labor. _Time is money._ Your SEO will work full-time for you, concentrating single-mindedly on improving your rank. A huge SEO company would ask for thousands of dollars a month. Make sure that even at $250, your SEOs will be focused on _you_.

When your SEO campaign takes off and you start seeing the kind of monetary returns that make SEO worth it, you'll have even less time on your hands. Very few people are able to "pick up" SEO after reading a handful of articles, but that's not to say it can't be done. Google changed its algorithm 300 times last year and with an industry that constantly changes, well, I wish you luck!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> . Quality SEO takes more time than someone who owns a business can commit


I don't agree with that. 

Someone who owns a business can take time if they decide to make SEO a priority. 

Lots of small and medium sized businesses do their own SEO and do just fine.

Just like many outsourced things though, sometimes people would rather pay someone else who already knows what they are doing rather than taking the time to do it (and learn how to do it) themselves.


----------



## PBScott (Apr 13, 2009)

There are parts of SEO you should do yourself in my opinion, such as the stuff you actualy do to the webpages. But there are other things you can outsource simply because some people will do it for cheaper than what your time might be worth.

I believe you should have a grip on all parts of it yourself though so you can evaluate what has been done etc, and know when to outsource. If you dont know much your an easy target for getting screwed.


----------

